# 2021 CAYMAS 26HB



## SCB4U (Oct 15, 2019)

*THIS IS AN AWESOME BOAT GREAT RIDE FAST LOTS SEATING AND FISHING ROOM GREAT FINISHING DETAIL LOTS OF OPTIONS POWERED WITH A F350 HAS YETI 65QT ON SLIDE, GARMIN 8612 IN DASH FRESHWATER SYSTEM, HURRY AND CALL STEVEN AT PREMIER YAMAHA IN ARANSAS PASS TODAY TO RIDE THIS BEAUTY $155,770.00*

*361-758-2140 ASK FOR STEVEN














































































*


----------

